# 9-ohm armatures -- sources?



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Looking to find a source for a 9-ohm armatures with Tyco timing. Regular Tyco is 6-ohm from what I understand.

Someone posted a link for Mabuchi can motors once -- is there anything like that for just arms?


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Not sure what you mean by Tyco timing, but Scale Auto sells the 9-ohm arms, that is the standard in the G-Jet.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

'doba that's a sorta mystery question. I wonder how Scale Auto scored them, as I seriously doubt they needed a quantity that would satisfy Mabuchi's minimum for a custom order, which I think is like 50K pieces. Mabuchi doesn't even advertise loose arms, only a full can motor, pretty sure it's the SH- series and they are down to two arm variations*. I know from one manufacturer and various close sources that the modern mag builders rely on bulk finds for their motors (notice Wiz had a recent special on G-style bushings and brushes, the usual leftovers).

* 240 tuns of 20AWG or 170 turns of 19 AWG, both are what we'd know as "G-timed". The second is a typical 6-ohm arm.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

*WoW*

Actually, this is from their website, buried in the corporat section and relating to management principles....



> In the toy industry, which was our core market at the time of our foundation, we used to perform make-to-order production meeting individual requests that varied depending on customers. Since motors had individual specifications, we were forced to perform high-mix low-volume production (limited production of diversified products) that resulted in high production cost.
> Moreover, since most of the motors for toys produced at that time were incorporated in products for Christmas sales battles in Europe and the U.S., the production volume had extreme seasonal variations, and this made it difficult to secure employment and quality that were stable all the year around.
> Since these problems became overt as the motor production volume rapidly increased, *we were required to stop dealing with the make-to-order production*, which was the root cause of these problems, and to moderate the seasonal variations.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

martybauer31 said:


> Not sure what you mean by Tyco timing, but Scale Auto sells the 9-ohm arms, that is the standard in the G-Jet.


Yeah the GJet arm won't work in a Tyco application.

The Mega-G arm might work but . . . haven't heard what ohm that'll be. Probably 6 or so again.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

1976Cordoba said:


> Yeah the GJet arm won't work in a Tyco application.
> 
> The Mega-G arm might work but . . . haven't heard what ohm that'll be. Probably 6 or so again.


The Mega-G is definitely Tyco timed, and I do believe was said to be around 6.0-6.2 ohms.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The commutators on the Tomy SG+/Turbo style arms are offset significantly to compensate for the brushes being offset by 90 degrees versus the "Tyco timed" arm. In fact, the old Aurora G-Plus had the same timing as the Tyco, so you could argue that it was the first uncanned inline to come with that arm configuration. A Tomy arm in a Tyco would act like it is severely retarded.

The Mega G returns to the G-Plus timing with a 6 ohm wind. If the fore to aft spacing is the same you should be able to use hot arms designed for the Tyco 440X2, Wizzard, and Slottech cars in the Mega G. We should find out for sure very shortly.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

I use to have a closeup pic of two flattened comm plates side by side, it really helped explain it. The arms are effectively identical, the difference is where the tabs are located on each plate.

'doba, one other thing to be _very_ careful of if you find a bulk lot of Mabuchi cans...the shaft. First, you gotta make sure that it's overall length is there. Then you will need to be prepared as you will most likely have to move the shaft backwards for the arms to work in a slot car....this is almost a given. I think Rabbit Racing sells a jig to do this, I do it with a with a homemade rig on my drill press. You need a snug-fitting tube with a hair of a flat step partway down on the inside to rest the lamination stack on. If you're not careful, you end up with arms that look like this:

-////----


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

A wheel press works to move the lams on the shaft as well


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

The mega g is supposed to have 5.8-6.0 ohms arms of tyco timing.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

AfxToo said:


> A Tomy arm in a Tyco would act like it is severely retarded.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I work with a lot of people like that....sorry! *ducks*


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

The blue arms in the Tyco 'Extreme' cars are 12 ohms
and the Harley arms are 9 ohms.You will have to replace
the short shaft in the Harley arm with an X2 shaft.


----------

